# Picture trouble



## mighty quinn (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys.  I went through the tutorial on posting a new thread, but I cannot get any pics loaded up onto the thread.  What is the secret?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 24, 2013)

Try this tutorial:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 24, 2013)

Mighty Quinn said:


> Hey guys. I went through the tutorial on posting a new thread, but I cannot get any pics loaded up onto the thread. What is the secret?


When you are new to the "system"..some times things get held up to make sure the pics are not spam.  I would wait...until a moderator can "okay" them to be posted.  Will take a little bit.  Once the system knows "you"...it will become right as soon as you post them.  I know it can get a bit irritating..but it will get better.  Let me know if you still can't in a few days.

Keep on posting!

Kat


----------



## mighty quinn (Jan 25, 2013)

Kat,
     Yeah I don't know what's going on.  It doesn't seem like the pictures are loading correctly and then you can't view them; it seems like I can't even get them from my profile or even my picture folder on my computer.  I click the button to insert a picture, then a box pops up and says to enter the URL. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but I have tried copying the picture and posting it into this box and it says that it can't register it.  The tutorial I read shows screens and folders that I have never seen while trying to start a new thread.  I am using an iPad, could that be part of it?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

It may be....I use my kindle at night and I am limited with what I can do. Let me do a bit of research and I will get back to you today. Do you have a Pc or a lap top?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

Sending you a PM!


----------

